# Precipitação  - Litros por hora - ajuda



## Cacete2005 (25 Abr 2012 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde, em 1.º lugar quero dar os parabéns ao vosso forum!

Tenho uma questão, que penso obter respostar com a vossa ajuda.

A situação é a seguinte: tenho um problema com um seguro multi-riscos, onde os mesmos alegam que só cobrem os meus prejuizos (em face de um grande temporal que ocorreu e causou danos na minha habitação) se a quantidade de precipitação tiver sido superior a 40 litros por hora.

Ora, não sendo um expert na matéria, mas após pesquisa efectuada na net, e no vosso website, parece-me que tal quantidade não é possivel de cair em Portugal, ou pelos menos, será um caso extremo correcto?

Isto porque se assim, for, poderei estar perante uma clausula nula, penso eu.

Ficarei a aguardar uma vossa resposta.

Cumprimentos, 

Sérgio


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2012 às 17:31)

Cacete2005 disse:


> Boa Tarde, em 1.º lugar quero dar os parabéns ao vosso forum!
> 
> Tenho uma questão, que penso obter respostar com a vossa ajuda.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde.

40mm/h, sendo um valor instantâneo de precipitação (rain rate), é um valor bastante comum em Portugal. Qualquer aguaceiros forte ou período de chuva forte atinge esse valor.

Acumulados de 40mm no espaço de uma hora, já não é tão comum, mas também acontece. Normalmente em casos muito localizados de aguaceiros fortes ou trovoadas. Aconteceu, por exemplo, recentemente na cidade de Viseu aquando uma intensa trovoada acompanhada de granizo.
Nesses casos, o rain rate chega a superar os 100mm/h, atingindo por vezes os 150 ou mesmo 200mm/h. (Valores instantâneos de intensidade de precipitação).

Resta saber se estamos a falar de valores instantâneos (mm/h) ou acumulados de precipitação.

mm/h é a unidade que se utiliza para a intensidade de precipitação e é equivalente aos litros por hora.

Já agora, estamos a falar de que data?


----------



## Cacete2005 (25 Abr 2012 às 18:16)

AnDré disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> 40mm/h, sendo um valor instantâneo de precipitação (rain rate), é um valor bastante comum em Portugal. Qualquer aguaceiros forte ou período de chuva forte atinge esse valor.
> 
> ...




Desde já obrigado pela breve resposta, é bom saber que nem toda a gente se encontra a comemorar o tal aclamado 25 de abril, e ainda há quem esteja a trabalhar!

O periodo em que ocorreu foi de 19 a 23 de Janeiro de 2009, o processo já corre em tribunal, mas nao tenho a apólice, e agora o seguro contesta dizendo que so cobre nos moldes já referidos.

No entanto o perito na altura exigiu-me uma declaração do IM que delcara-se as quantidade de precipitação dessa altura e o que eles enviaram foram os seguintes dados:

DIA--------Q. Precipitação----Prec. Máxima----Ocorrencia Trovoada
19------------16.9-----------------2.7----------- sim - noite
20-------------7.5-----------------1.0------------sim - manhã
21-------------4.8------------------0.6------------nao
22-------------22.5-----------------2.8------------nao
23--------------4.0-----------------0.9------------nao


Ora, eles baseiam-se nesses resultados par mostrar que pelas quantidades o seguro não cobre qualquer dano!

Obrigado.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2012 às 19:15)

Bom fim de tarde

Este tipo de apólice, com este tipo de cláusulas são uma falácia.
Estas cláusulas são apenas para enganar as pessoas.
Não se trata aqui de avaliar o facto de se ter mais de 40 litros de chuva em 1 hora. O que se trata é de se conseguir uma declaração que comprove a queda de chuva num determinado local, que neste caso é a habitação do cacete2005 (! belo nome...).
Não temos estações em cada km de Portugal.
Desta forma, ou vem descrito na apólice que o registo de queda de precipitação se dá na estação mais próxima da casa ou então como lá chegar?
Argumentar que na estação X cairam 50 lts de chuva numa hora pode não ser válido porque não representa o local onde se encontra a casa. Ou então na casa ciram 100 lts de chuva mas na estação apenas 10 lts.
Este tipo de precipitação apenas ocorre esporadicamente e erroneamente distribuída em termos espaciais, pelo que ter cláusulas destas não interessam.
É muito, mas mesmo muito difícil comprovar estas situações, a não ser que hajam muitos afectados e sejam ativados planos de emergência ou similares.


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2012 às 19:47)

Os 40L/h (40mm) já são bastante, e costumam acontecer apenas com convecção, que pode ser localizada. Os estragos foram mesmo no Porto/cidade e foram apenas da chuva ? Ou vento também ? Houve vento forte nesses dias. Se foi chuva foi efeito directo, ou foi por exemplo água acumulada em arruamentos mal escoados que lhe inundou a propriedade ?

É muito difícil comprovar estas coisas até porque nem existe radar no norte do país. Como eu odeio este tipo de esquemas das seguradoras, vou tentar recolher dados que possam ser usados em tribunal, mas não tenha muita esperança. Se há danos e prova deles, que interessa se foram 39 ou 40L, nunca entendi isto.

Para já encontrei o aviso da protecção civil e IM desses dias, mais logo vou tentar ver se existe mais alguma coisa que possa ser útil.

O seguimento nesses dias foi feito nestes 2 tópicos com mais de 120/130 páginas cada um, porque se trataram de duas situações distintas que se sucederam, uma no início e outra no final do período que referiu. O segundo até ficou bastante conhecido como o "Klaus", provocou imensos estragos no norte de Espanha e França.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...vento-ondulacao-forte-19-21-janeiro-2954.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...vento-ondulacao-forte-22-26-janeiro-2970.html

*ANPC*


> Mau tempo nos próximos dias: MEDIDAS DE PREVENÇÃO
> No seguimento do briefing técnico operacional realizado hoje no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, com o Instituto de Meteorologia e de acordo com as informações disponibilizadas, o estado do tempo, nos próximos dias, no território de Portugal Continental, irá ser influenciado pela passagem sucessiva de superfícies frontais, pelo que as condições meteorológicas caracterizar-se-ão por uma grande variabilidade, nomeadamente chuva, descida de temperaturas, queda de neve acima dos 600 metros, agitação marítima e ventos por vezes fortes.
> 
> Perante a situação prevista pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, determinou-se aos Comandantes Operacionais Distritais (CODIS) e respectivos Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro (CDOS):
> ...




*IM*


> Meteo: Maior parte dos distritos com aviso devido à neve, vento e ondulação
> 19 de Janeiro de 2009, 07:13
> 
> Lisboa, 19 Jan (Lusa) - Catorze dos 18 distritos de Portugal continental estão hoje com aviso devido à possibilidade de queda de neve, vento e ondulação fortes, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).
> ...




Há ainda dois avisos do Estofex nesse período, um do dia 19 e outro do dia 23




> DISCUSSION
> 
> ... Bay of Biscay, parts of France, Belgium, the Netherlands, UK, Ireland, NW-Portugal and N-Spain ...
> 
> Frigid air from the frozen Baffin Bay and Davis Street is on its way to W-Europe along the south side of this extensive cyclonic vortex. Airmass modifies over increasingly warm SSTs (10-12°C SW/S of Ireland) while mid-level airmass remains very cold with readings at 500hPa running well below -30°C. So the environment is favorable for widespread CAPE release over the highlighted area and an increase in shower/thunderstorm activity from west to east during the day. EL temperatures drop to -30 to -50°C, parcel layer depth increases in average to well above 1000m and the wind field is shaped cyclonically with various embedded disturbances. The same, messy picture at lower levels as numerous convergence zones cross the highlighted area from the west. Hence, thunderstorms can pop up everywhere over the E-Atlantic and NW-Europe but we want to highlight the areas, where conditions for more concentrated thunderstorms are more likley, including strongest CAPE fields, an uncapped airmass, climatology and synoptic lift. Winds at 850hPa are strong with 20-25m/s, so severe wind gusts in this well mixed airmass are possible with each shower/thunderstorm and a level-1 is needed. In addition, and isolated large hail/tornado event is possible, the latter one especially onshore, where ageostrophic deflection helps to increase LL directional shear.






> DISCUSSION
> 
> ... NW/N-Spain and SW-France...
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2012 às 20:33)

Temos aqui algo interessante. O meu colega David recordou-se que no dia 20 de Janeiro foi o dia em que ocorreram 2 ou 3 trombas/tornados ao largo do Porto, fotografadas pelo forista Snifa. Descrito neste tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...marinhas-no-porto-20-janeiro-2009-a-2962.html

É um dado importante, pois comprova tempo severo e bastante localizado na região, pelo menos nesse dia. No tópico em questão temos uma animação satélite onde se vê uma sucessão de células muito localizadas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2012 às 21:31)

Na minha apólice aparece 10 mm em 10 minutos


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2012 às 21:45)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Na minha apólice aparece 10 mm em 10 minutos



O Rei vai nu quanto a isso. 

Já é tempo de alguém fazer alguma coisa. Eu entendo perfeitamente que as seguradoras se tenham que proteger contra fraudes, eu já conheci casos de quem atirava o seu carro contra outrem só para defraudar uma seguradora, e até há quem incendeie casas e fábricas só para esse fim. As fraudes ou tentativas de fraude são imensas, acontecem todos os dias, acreditem, pelo que é natural as seguradoras também serem muito defensivas. 

Só que nesta área da meteorologia nunca entendi bem o problema, de como se pode despejar de modo fraudulento um qualquer temporal em cima de uma casa por exemplo, levar um telhado pelo ar, ou inundar a casa num dia de mau tempo. Ou há ou não há danos comprovados por um perito com conhecimento de meteorologia e riscos naturais, que com analise da sinóptica e percebendo um mínimo disto, avalia de acordo e decide. Recorrer a dados de uma estação oficial (ainda por cima com fraquíssima distribuição territorial como temos em Portugal) é apenas uma forma de fugir às responsabilidades por parte das seguradoras, não pode ser assim de forma simplista que estas coisas tem que ser tratadas.

Chamemos os bois pelos nomes, a cobertura deste tipo de risco nestas apólices e feitas nestes moldes, são uma fraude.


----------



## Cacete2005 (25 Abr 2012 às 22:21)

Caros Utilizadores, 

O meu grande agradecimento às vossas respostas, de facto não fazia ideia que me iam ajudar tanto, e com estas das fotos ainda mais.

A casa é em São Pedro da Cova, Gondomar!

E o nick cacete, vem dos tempos de secundário, enfiam, tempoas desnaturados, mas felizes!!

Abraços e obrigado.


----------



## David sf (25 Abr 2012 às 23:13)

Se percebi bem, o teu objectivo inicial passava por alegar que a cláusula seria nula por ser impossível em Portugal ocorrerem aqueles valores de precipitação. Por aí não tens hipóteses, pois esses valores, não sendo frequentes, são relativamente normais.

Mas acho, não sendo eu jurista nem percebendo muito do assunto, que podes alegar a nulidade da cláusula, baseando-te na impossibilidade de se proceder à medição dos valores de precipitação. Não havendo nenhuma estação meteorológica oficial no local dos danos (e em situações de aguaceiros, como foi a de dia 20, em 1 km podem haver grandes variações entre os valores medidos) estamos perante uma cláusula que é impossível de validar. A não ser que a seguradora te tenha fornecido um pluviómetro.


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2012 às 23:20)

David sf disse:


> Se percebi bem, o teu objectivo inicial passava por alegar que a cláusula seria nula por ser impossível em Portugal ocorrerem aqueles valores de precipitação. Por aí não tens hipóteses, pois esses valores, não sendo frequentes, são relativamente normais.
> 
> Mas acho, não sendo eu jurista nem percebendo muito do assunto, que podes alegar a nulidade da cláusula, baseando-te na impossibilidade de se proceder à medição dos valores de precipitação. Não havendo nenhuma estação meteorológica oficial no local dos danos (e em situações de aguaceiros, como foi a de dia 20, em 1 km podem haver grandes variações entre os valores medidos) estamos perante uma cláusula que é impossível de validar. A não ser que a seguradora te tenha fornecido um pluviómetro.



O problema está nos contratos, e se os mesmos disserem que só interessa os dados de uma estação oficial do IM, de pouco vale toda esta conversa nesta questão, é difícil ou quase impossível contrariar um contrato assinado com esse teor, por muita razão que exista. Se diz 40L, são 40L, ponto.

Mas suponho que indo questões destas a tribunal um bom perito em riscos naturais pode ao menos tentar desmontar toda essa fantochada e tentar ao menos convencer o juiz. Mas não dou muitas esperanças nessa área, é preciso ter muita sorte (é raro, mas acontece por vezes). 

A nossa justiça é muito rígida (e comodista) em seguir contratos, independentemente do resto. Por muito injusto ou justo que seja, um contrato é sempre uma coisa que deve ser respeitada num Estado de direito. O problema está a montante, o teor deste tipo de contratos, e um juiz normalmente está-se nas tintas para isso, se é justo ou injusto, tenta apenas aplicar a lei. Só muito raramente agita as águas e faz jurisprudência, mas certamente não será nesta área da meteorologia que se dará a essa tarefa...

Mas espero que alguém um dia consiga acabar com esta palhaçada.


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Abr 2012 às 09:37)

Vince disse:


> ... no dia 20 de Janeiro foi o dia em que ocorreram 2 ou 3 trombas/tornados ao largo do Porto...
> 
> 
> Boa informação. Todavia deverá ser estudada com cuidado. Apresente tudo ao seu ilustre advogado pois as seguradoras gostam muito de, quando se veem apertadas, invocar que não cobrem "catástrofes naturais - tremores de terra, relâmpagos/raios, ciclones, etc". A apólice tem de ser lida sob todos os ângulos. A abordagem jurídica e a instrumentação probatória tem de ser carreada para o processo com a maior acuidade. E .... tenha muita paciência pois as batalhas com as Seguradoras levam sempre muito tempo - os particulares é que perdem - para eles "time is money"


----------



## granizus (26 Abr 2012 às 13:51)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Vince disse:
> 
> 
> > ... no dia 20 de Janeiro foi o dia em que ocorreram 2 ou 3 trombas/tornados ao largo do Porto...
> ...


----------

